# What to price an original Peavey 5150 at?



## reco46 (Jan 11, 2008)

I might be selling an original Peavey 5150. The amp is in good shape and works fine. I have been told by some this is a sought after amp and should be easy to sell.

Ok asking price: $800.00 - $1000.00 What do you think too high too low?

Cant seem to find too many on ebay with canadian pricing. I think a new 6505+ runs somewhere around $1100.00 to $1200.00 as a comparasin.

Anyway please let me know what you think!

Peter


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I've seen 5150's sell between 500 and 700. 5150 II's for 600-800. 5150 2X12 combos for 750.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd put it up for $750. you wont get more then that.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never seen one listed for more than $750 and actually sell... and that's in good condition.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

about $700...only thing is, you pretty much have to list for $50 or so more than you actually want, cuz people haggle with used.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> about $700...only thing is, you pretty much have to list for $50 or so more than you actually want, cuz people haggle with used.


What I do is figure out how much I should be able to get for the item if I was patient and worked hard at it. Then I price it a little less and I don't move one bit on the price. That usually brings a quick sale with a minimum of hassle. My time and sanity is worth more than wasting two months trying to get an extra $25 on an amp.

A few months ago I sold my Peavey Classic 30. Within an hour of posting it I had a couple of emails and a phone call with people trying to offer less. I also had a regular here do as he usually does, shit on my thread and tell me "nice amp, exactly what I want, but these usually go for no more than $(insert ridiculous low-price here)". I basically told them to f-off. The amp was sold within 24 hours to someone local who could appreciate what I was offering and didn't mind paying a fair price for it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Selling a Tube amp is tricky something. the current price for a 5150 runs between 650 and 750$ depending on cosmetic of the amp. ALSO, will depend on how old are the Tubes, getting new tubes for that amp is well above 200$, so if you ask say 700$ and it needs a complete tube job, over 200$, then you're selling a amp for 200$ more then it's worth.

it's always better to take the amp to your local Tech, pay for 30 minutes of it's time to get the tube tested properly, takes about 15 minutes, and then check caps and the rest of the amp, have him sign on the amp, then you're rock solid for a sale.

I piad 100$ at least more then i wanted for my new Mesa Boogie, just because it was just checked by a Tech and tubes were all new...


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Because I have been seeing more 5150 II's go for 650-750$, I would aim higher but be happy with 600$. Now that i think about it, these amps are great values for the money as long as you set the bias to run hotter than what they set it at in the factory.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I sold my original 5150 2x12 combo for $550 and was glad to get it. That was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

pickslide, what is your honest assessment of the amp you had? what didn't you like about it? I remember my buddy had a 5150 2x12 combo and in the late 90's I thought it sounded good back then... BUT i was playing a valvestate then so I am not sure what I based my comparison on.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

pickslide said:


> I sold my original 5150 2x12 combo for $550 and was glad to get it. That was a couple of years ago.


wow...when I was looking for one a year ago, I couldnt find any for less than $700.
market value comes and goes in waves I guess.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$750 has been the steady rate on a good condition, retubed 5150 for the last 2 years or so. I laugh when i see one higher priced then that. there's a XXX in london for $800, and im suprised no one's bought it yet - i hink they're $1300 new?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

pickslide said:


> I sold my original 5150 2x12 combo for $550 and was glad to get it. That was a couple of years ago.



I think the combo's are hard to move ( literally ) due to the weight . It's funny , at one time some years back I remember people were bashing the 5150 and saying it was a POS...bla....bla . Now they seem to be getting revered somewhat :bow:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

late 90's i think is when metal bands kicked off the 5150 thing.

the 212's are 85lbs, and dont have casters.. it's literally the head, on a 212 cab, in 1 box lol


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I think the combo's are hard to move ( literally ) due to the weight . It's funny , at one time some years back I remember people were bashing the 5150 and saying it was a POS...bla....bla . Now they seem to be getting revered somewhat :bow:


Yah, the weight is a big factor in the price I think. That combo weighs like 85 lbs. I just saw a beat up combo at L&M here in Calgary for $700 I believe. I think that the best buy is to find a head on ebay...usually around $700 or so.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I've occasionally seen the heads on Craigslist around here for $750-800., which makes the combos a really good deal IMO, at the expense of some sex appeal (heads +cabs just scream rock star cred more) 
I think I picked up my 6505+ head for about $800 last year.
Now that I have the tone fairly dialed in for my tastes, I couldnt imagine selling it, or trading it...not even for a dual recto.
Now to focus on the effects, and at some point, my playing skills.evilGuitar:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want a dual rec because it wont be my jsx.

eventually i'll have my stable lol


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

I sold my 2005 5150 head (with sig) for $1000 ..... but mine was pretty mind shape.

I would list it at 1000$ - depending on condition of course.:rockon2:


----------

